# WHAT IS THIS Spiderweb spitting bugle-thing



## shempdevil (Feb 14, 2010)

I have no idea what this thing is.
It is attached to a piece of live rock I have had for over a year.
I have no idea why I haven't noticed it before.

It is about 2" long and kinda looks like a bugle...you know, the snack, bugles.

The end of it appears to release spiderweb looking stuff that I first thought was hair algae.
Then I noticed it was coming from this bugle-looking thing.
Upon further inspection, I swear I can see 2 antenae coming out of the end of this thing.
When I put something in front of it, the antenae retract.

Attempts at a picture were not too successful

Any ideas?


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Without pictures, I can only guess that it is a tubeworm? Or a feather-type anemone?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Do they come out when you feed the tank? or just at night? Like posted above pics would help a lot.


----------



## shempdevil (Feb 14, 2010)

Picture added...It comes out all of the time...but I have to look very closely to see what appear to be antenae sticking out.
It creates a large "spiderweb" pretty quickly.
In the picture, you can see the curly thing on the rock that is spitting out the web.
If you look closely at the upper left of the curly thing, you can see one of the antenae


----------



## pmarlowe (Dec 30, 2010)

Google "vermetid snail" and I think you'll find your culprit. I can't really see it in the picture you posted, but when people normally describe a tube-like thing spitting out spiderwebs... it's a vermetid snail. They use a mucous strand to snare food, then reel it back in to their tube. Great freebie.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

pmarlowe said:


> Google "vermetid snail" and I think you'll find your culprit. I can't really see it in the picture you posted, but when people normally describe a tube-like thing spitting out spiderwebs... it's a vermetid snail. They use a mucous strand to snare food, then reel it back in to their tube. Great freebie.


I believe pmarlowe is right on the money. Sounds like a vermitid. Good deal! They are fun when you find them.


----------

